# Bee rescue



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

buddy of mine got a call about this cluster of bees. We are going Sunday to try to get them. We know they won't make the winter that way so we have to try to keep them over the winter. We hope they will fit in a brood box and if any room hope to be able to feed some lauries sugar patty. Any other suggestion to help winter these guys? Thanks Is suppose to be in low 60s next week so might be some help.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I was wondering if you could make some kind of a temporary wintering box that fits around the whole thing intact - could you saw off the branch it is attached to without needing to "cut out" the combs? 

If you're worried about excess space within a temporary box big enough to contain it, you could partly fill the voids (say diagonally in the corners) with foam insulation panels to make the interior smaller.

In the spring you could renovate the whole thing and cut and fit what you can into regular frames and boxes.

If you can pull it off, those are some lucky bees! I hope you have very good luck on Sunday, please let us know how it goes.

Enj.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Doesn't look like it has a lot of bees left, would pay to check the brood and treat if they are suffering from varroa mites.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

If you can cut the branch, it will be easier to work on the ground. The best bet is to cut the combs off and "frame them". If you don't get the queen, you won't have much of a colony. It is way too late in your neck of the woods for requeening. You may get them somewhat established and consolidate them with a weaker or another colony. It would be a shame to lose that beautiful comb and those bees.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

enjambres said:


> I was wondering if you could make some kind of a temporary wintering box that fits around the whole thing intact - could you saw off the branch it is attached to without needing to "cut out" the combs?
> 
> If you're worried about excess space within a temporary box big enough to contain it, you could partly fill the voids (say diagonally in the corners) with foam insulation panels to make the interior smaller.
> 
> ...


This guy is brilliant. Go buy a cheap styrofoam cooler and some gorilla glue.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

aunt betty said:


> This guy is brilliant. Go buy a cheap styrofoam cooler and some gorilla glue.


He's a she.  And she is a great contributor, helped ease my MAQS fears too. 

First thing I thought was cut the limb down and shelter them somehow. Can't cut out this late. Figure out a plan to get them dry sugar if needed (doesn't look like much space above the cluster for honey).


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas. Hope there still there and alive cause we had 40 mph winds today and possible snow tomorrow nite. Let you know what happens.


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Well I guess someone came and got the bees. She said she was queen less so she hope this would give her one. Really thought this would be great to get but she really needed it so all good. Maybe next year I can catch a swarm. Thanks for the help.


----------

